# #1deer 1 I likes Chevys!!!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just in case you didn't already know this. :wink: Some would even go as far to say he loves them, probably a lot more than the next guy. :?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: #1deer 1 I likes Cheveys!!!*

:shock: Really????? :shock: I thought it was just a tail pipe thing :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: #1deer 1 I likes Cheveys!!!*



weatherby25 said:


> :shock: Really????? :shock: I thought it was just a tail pipe thing :lol:


He likes those GM 3/4" pipes, Ford uses like 2-3/4"-4", so he does not like those at all.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: #1deer 1 I likes Cheveys!!!*



Huge29 said:


> weatherby25 said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Really????? :shock: I thought it was just a tail pipe thing :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:shock: -_O-


----------

